# I became so damn heavy ! which sport should i switch to ?



## Draco90x (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi everybody.

Am glad to be here again .

since i hit 25 years old i became so heavy specially at 30 years old with a weight of 130 kg compared to my 22 years old's peak endurance 90 kg .

So right now am thinking about normalizing my weight but dont know how to recognize my healthy weight.

Also what sports should i try ? do you think a boxing bag is a good start ?


----------



## pdg (Jan 21, 2020)

Eat less (and probably better).

Move more.


----------



## Draco90x (Jan 21, 2020)

pdg said:


> Eat less (and probably better).
> 
> Move more.


Thanks man for the advices.

do you think a boxing bag could show some good results in 6 months ? its the easiest thing i can do as a move


----------



## pdg (Jan 21, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Thanks man for the advices.
> 
> do you think a boxing bag could show some good results in 6 months ? its the easiest thing i can do as a move



It'll be better than doing nothing. Well, it will if you use it - buying one and looking at it won't do much at all...

Other stuff that might help (if you can do it) is stuff like swimming, jogging/running, maybe cycling.

A visit to a doctor/nutritionist probably wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## jobo (Jan 21, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Am glad to be here again .
> 
> ...


didn't you ask ( and several people took the time to answer)EXACTLY the same question back in august ?


----------



## Draco90x (Jan 21, 2020)

jobo said:


> didn't you ask ( and several people took the time to answer)EXACTLY the same question back in august ?


Hi . i know but when i started full contact i couldnt run easily since i became so heavy.
When i run i feel all the weight on my feet.

Thats why am thinking about doing something stationnary but efficient until i get less heavy and then proceed to something moving.


----------



## Buka (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Draco.

Start walking, bro. Make sure you have good footwear and start walking.

You didn't get heavy overnight, so be patient and eat responsibly.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 21, 2020)

We cannot tell you what is the right program for you.  We are in no position to diagnose your condition and determine what you need, and neither are we in a position to decide what exercise would be interesting enough to you that you will embrace it and stick with it.  

You need to have a hearty discussion with your doctor and get a nutritionist into the mix, and perhaps a physical therapist and personal trainer to determine what your body can tolerate without exacerbating your conditions.  Your comment about feeling it in your feet when your run, is a good example.

Make some appointments, get on a good program, and martial arts MIGHT be part of that program.  Get out there and explore what it is that you will need.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 21, 2020)

You have gotten a lot of sage advise. It all means nothing waiting for advise from others. It really is not rocket science and I feel certain you know most of what to do. 
Analyze your lifestyle (including work routine).
Get a Conservative idea what your daily intake value is(how many calories).
Greatly reduce intake value by reduced consumption, & What you consume.
Find a program or routine or your liking that will burn roughly 1/3 of your daily intake (before diet modification) and that reduces stress.
An example: if you are consuming 2,000/day that are largely crap, do enough daily exercise to burn about 600-700 calories. If you are averagely active you body should take care of the rest of it. 
This and  modifying your diet will help, With time and effort.

As other have said see a doctor.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi Draco, I would add swimming to the answer, what ever you do, it starts with you, and you taking action, many people just need to remember, nothing is going to change if they dont change in themselves, it starts with changing your life patterns and thoughts, I knew a bloke that wanted to get back to being fit, so he started going to the gym, but in his head he had a beleif that if he worked hard, he deserved a beer, and not just one beer, usually 6 or 8 cans, this was hard wired habit, something he just did, so he would go to the gym for an hour, go home and consume 6 or 8 beers, didnt loose any weight, infact gained weight as he put on a bit of muscle, got depressed, then drank some more beer. Sometimes the steps and action start with our own habits, habits that are so ingrained we dont recognise them as anything other than normal. Some great advice has been given, some may sound harsh, but they are fact, it starts with you my good man, now get ya **** up off the sofa, and get to it.


----------



## Draco90x (Jan 22, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Hi Draco, now get ya **** up off the sofa, and get to it.


Thanks for your motivation . dont know if you read my first thread on the mind but some people from my family noticed that i lost some weight after 3 months from taking antidepressant . guess i had some boulimia going on as well.

I guess i need to take action like you all have mentioned and see a nutritionist to help normalize my weight more efficiently.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 22, 2020)

https://scontent.fbne5-1.fna.fbcdn....=52daa7496f2c263cf3d4111a28bb523f&oe=5E9BB943


Here is a really simple kick off point for you to try.


----------



## mrt2 (Jan 23, 2020)

I have been there with weight.  I am older than you and I didn't gain the weight as quickly as you, but I did get as big as you by my late 40s, and struggled with it ever since.  And while I have had periods of inactivity, that has been more the exception than the rule. I did Martial Arts, as well as jogging through high school, then jogging and weights through college into my mid 20s.  Then weights and cardio classes such as Reebok step in my 20s through early 30s, then back to jogging and cycling, then more classes, and now a mix of Tae Kwon Do, cycling, and weights currently. 

I can tell you from experience that exercise only accounts for maybe 15 or 20% of the total equation, and what you eat and other lifestyle factors like do you have a physically demanding job, do you drive to get around or do  you walk, etc...Simply put, you can be somewhat active and still carry too much weight, if you are eating more calories than you burn.  It helps to start keeping a food journal, so you know what you are eating.  It shouldn't take more than a couple of weeks to figure out how much you are eating, then making changes to get your weight down.  

I took up Tae Kwon Do 2 years ago with the goal of training for the mental and physical benefits, and they were pretty substantial.  But as of June of 2019, my weight was actually about 10 lbs higher than it had been when I started TKD in February 2018!  How was that possible?  When I first started TKD I lost a little weight, but somehow, I adjusted my eating to make up for the calories I was burning off in my training.  In my case, it was too much food overall, but especially too many refine carbohydrates like white bread, pasta, potatoes, rice and especially, sugar.  By identifying the biggest offenders and eliminating or severely limiting them, and watching portions of the rest of my food, I have taken off almost 55 lbs (25 kg) since June.  My training hasn't changed much but my weight is down because I changed my eating.


----------



## mrt2 (Jan 23, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Thanks for your motivation . dont know if you read my first thread on the mind but some people from my family noticed that i lost some weight after 3 months from taking antidepressant . guess i had some boulimia going on as well.
> 
> I guess i need to take action like you all have mentioned *and see a nutritionist *to help normalize my weight more efficiently.


It couldn't hurt, but you don't need a degree in nutrition to figure out how much you are eating.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jan 23, 2020)

Pretty much anything should work right.       Swimming and less stressful exercises generally work better if you have joint problems.     Swimming i have seen reccomended for obese people due the less stress put on joints.   (and partly for cleaning)


Normalising weight should be eating normally, or the same amount with the same amount of exercise.    Or at least energy consumption.


edit: hell you could even do weightlifting or strength sports if you liked them and wanted to.     I personally prefer the latter to cardio based things.


----------



## Draco90x (Jan 24, 2020)

Rat said:


> Pretty much anything should work right.       Swimming and less stressful exercises generally work better if you have joint problems.     Swimming i have seen reccomended for obese people due the less stress put on joints.   (and partly for cleaning)
> 
> 
> Normalising weight should be eating normally, or the same amount with the same amount of exercise.    Or at least energy consumption.
> ...



I know that nutrition controls are important and make up about 75 % weight loss.
But do you think a boxing bag could be a good cardio exercice to help sculpt my body even more i mean get leaner.


----------



## mrt2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> I know that nutrition controls are important and make up about 75 % weight loss.
> But do you think a boxing bag could be a good cardio exercice to help sculpt my body even more i mean get leaner.


No because until you get your diet under control, your muscles will be covered up by fat.


----------



## Draco90x (Jan 24, 2020)

mrt2 said:


> No because until you get your diet under control, your muscles will be covered up by fat.


i appreciate your time mate.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 24, 2020)

mrt2 said:


> It couldn't hurt, but you don't need a degree in nutrition to figure out how much you are eating.



That is correct. Loosing weight is mostly a willpower game.


----------



## Draco90x (Jan 24, 2020)

drop bear said:


> That is correct. Loosing weight is mostly a willpower game.


hi my friend.
how can i get back my willpower specially if ive gone through a mental illness phase within which i gained weight ?

as far as i remember my will power was perfectly fine before my illness.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 24, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> hi my friend.
> how can i get back my willpower specially if ive gone through a mental illness phase within which i gained weight ?
> 
> as far as i remember my will power was perfectly fine before my illness.



Start small. Stay consistent.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 25, 2020)

There are a couple of popular routes, as DB stated start small be consistant, exchange the crap you consume for a more balanced diet, its ok to eat chocolate, drink beer, but in moderation, a balanced healthy diet is not rocket science, some can stop consuming most unhealthy foods drinks etc, and only have a problem with certain items, usually chocolate, alcohol, chips or as we call them crisps, and the worst imo energy drinks, the likes of monster relentless etc, and the times of day they consume these products, with busy lives, skip breakfast, busy day at work, get home have tea, then sit in front of the idiot box watching sitcoms made for 3rd graders, drinking beer and snacking, not realising in the 4 hours they have been home from work, they have consumed 2000 calories, then go to bed.
The 2 ways you do this is either make small changes and be consistant, or make big changes for 6 days aweek then have a reward day, my advice would be the 1st, a good plan to go with the balanced diet and exercise would be, and its something I have done since the 1980's, after seeing it on a breakfast tv with mr motivator is the following:
Eat breakfast like a king
Eat lunch like a lord.
Eat tea like a porper.
No supper.
And most importantly drink 3 litres of water aday.
With consistancy and discipline the weight will fall off.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 25, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> hi my friend.
> how can i get back my willpower specially if ive gone through a mental illness phase within which i gained weight ?
> 
> as far as i remember my will power was perfectly fine before my illness.


The fact that you are reaching out for ideas and discuss the concept is a good start. 
Like @drop bear said, it is a will power or 'frame of mind' thing. 
Also someone mentioned taking small steps. I would recommend taking it in defined steps. 
Make a written plan and stick to the plan. Start small and elaborate are you go. 
It shows and teaches commitment. It is a tool to train and strengthen your willpower. 
Willpower is setting and keeping a habit. 
A habit will become an engrained way of life. 
With repetition, you will simply 'want' the good health plan you created to be your way of life. 
Then, don't look back.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 25, 2020)

Any sport will help you lose weight (apart from gaming....because apparently playing video games counts as a sport these days)


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jan 25, 2020)

If you use a heavy bag, it will generally build up arm muscles/be a cardio exercise.  (depends how specfically you use it)   But if you do gain muscle and still have a semi high body fat percentage, it makes you look bigger due to the muslces pushing out the fat, or better wording growing under it.  


Also if the eating is a issue due to mental issues ie addiction or a eating disorder counciling should be saught after or what ever the relivent medical specilist is.


----------



## Draco90x (Jan 25, 2020)

Rat said:


> If you use a heavy bag, it will generally build up arm muscles/be a cardio exercise.  (depends how specfically you use it)   But if you do gain muscle and still have a semi high body fat percentage, it makes you look bigger due to the muslces pushing out the fat, or better wording growing under it.
> 
> 
> Also if the eating is a issue due to mental issues ie addiction or a eating disorder counciling should be saught after or what ever the relivent medical specilist is.


Yep am discussing this stuff with my psychiatrist at every counseling.

As i mentionned before my will power and also a lot of other good habits were included in my daily routine.

5 years ago:

- I was getting up each day at 7 am
- Walking 20 min to work each morning
- sleeping and eating everyday at the same time.
- My body became very equalized
- I also got rid of my street walk phobia  due to my bad posture which i corrected over a period of 6 months .

Basically i was very mentally and physically composed overall.


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 25, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> - My body became very equalized
> - I also got rid of my street walk phobia due to my bad postur


I like this quote, posture is key, many let their body dictate their posture, rather than posture dictate their body, if you can distinguish this feeling of being equalised, in all aspects of your life, you are on the right track. DISCLAIMER: I am in no way affiliated with a religious nut job group.


----------



## Draco90x (Jan 25, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> I like this quote, posture is key, many let their body dictate their posture, rather than posture dictate their body, if you can distinguish this feeling of being equalised, in all aspects of your life, you are on the right track. DISCLAIMER: I am in no way affiliated with a religious nut job group.



Yep thanks to full contact and some french posture enhancement techniques i got rid of this phobia. it was a holly piece of crap in my life back then. and i would recommend it strongly to people around here if they have some street walking phobias or similar. Now i walk like a king.

But right now am struggling with a new condition called paranoid schizophrenia .

Even with medication i always have some recurring symptoms as well as a feeling of doubt .

Hopefully my meds will do better job .


----------



## Gweilo (Jan 26, 2020)

Another great technique for anxiety is a breathing technique called Lyegkoye, some times spelt lykoi, lots of the information available on the net talk about breath patterns like 4-7-8 for example, but it goes deeper and more complex than breath patterns whilst walking, you can use breath patterns and holds during physical exercise to incress stress to the body, helping to train how our phyche and body reacts during stress, controlling anxiety and irratic descision making, also breath patterns for recovery and relaxation. Lyegkoye also teaches us to link our breath and movement, and irradicate those moments where we find ourselves holding our breath which our conscious mind has no control, its these moments when the tension entres our bodies, fears creep in, the mind starts to race, our posture becomes unbalanced, and our movement, distance and timing are off, which in turn creates more tension and the spiral downwards continues. The first thing we do when we are born is inhale, the last thing we do as we die is exhale, breathing is the only constant thing we do inbetween, yet it is not looked at as important as nutrition, exercise, when it should be given as much effort as these things, some will say "i'm XX years old, and my breathing has been fine up to now" yes it has, but its not been exceptional.


----------



## Draco90x (Feb 11, 2020)

Alright everybody.

yesyerday i started a 1 hour walk and am planning to mix walking with good eating habits.

Thanks for your support , i will tell you about my weight as i progress more.


----------



## jobo (Feb 11, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Alright everybody.
> 
> yesyerday i started a 1 hour walk and am planning to mix walking with good eating habits.
> 
> Thanks for your support , i will tell you about my weight as i progress more.


just going back to your earlier thing about will power, its about building success and using that as a feed back loop to drive further success. to do that you need to ONLY pick goals that can be easily acheived. an hour walk is ambitios to start, not the hour of walking its self, but the comitment to do that day after day in all weathers. if you dont manage to stick with it, it will only serve to reinforce your negative feeling to yourself.

better maybe five mins of brisk cardio in doors, something thats not going to be snowed off and thers absolutly no time constraints to get in the way

just been through the anual cant move in the park for people who have resolved to get fit by walking/jogging round the circumfrance. theres non left at all by the first week in feb,, none at all. they will all be there next year again

however heres hopping you stick to your stated objective


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 11, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Alright everybody.
> 
> yesyerday i started a 1 hour walk and am planning to mix walking with good eating habits.
> 
> Thanks for your support , i will tell you about my weight as i progress more.



Well done, keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Draco90x (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks guys for your support .

Today i measured my weight and went from 130 kg to 120 kg. Hopfully i can reach my full contact ideal fighter weight.

I also reached 30 years old in 20 february.


----------



## jobo (Mar 3, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Thanks guys for your support .
> 
> Today i measured my weight and went from 130 kg to 120 kg. Hopfully i can reach my full contact ideal fighter weight.
> 
> I also reached 30 years old in 20 february.


thats very well done, 10kg in 6 weeks, yea thats good going, keep it up

youl be beachbody ready by august


----------



## Gweilo (Mar 3, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> Thanks guys for your support .
> 
> Today i measured my weight and went from 130 kg to 120 kg. Hopfully i can reach my full contact ideal fighter weight.
> 
> I also reached 30 years old in 20 february.



Well done keep it going, if your going FC, best get some sparring in. And Some swimming.


----------

